# Company has asked me to move to the USA.



## ADW78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello everyone, first off happy new year to you all! 

Please be gentle as this is my first post. 

I've had a look through a fair few of the threads and still have a few questions. If you can help I would be really grateful.

Firstly a little about my self: I'm a 32 year old fella and newly married to a Welsh lass we have a small dog (CKS). We are also going to be trying for kids fairly soon. I work for a large US based company . My wife does work but her job (as she keeps telling me) is boring and she wants a change. She is very excited at the prospects of going to the USA! 

I have been asked to take up a mid to high level position based out of Minnesota. I would become an ex pat and to the best of my understanding the company would sponsor me. They are expecting me to move to the US for 3 to 5 years. 

The job its self sounds fantastic but I am unsure about a few things. 

My questions are:

Being away for so long what would be the best course of action with my NHS stamps? I want to stay paid up. Is it best to just pay up on return.

My wife will be coming with (obviously  ) But will she be able to work? 

How would maternity care work in the US? Is it all done through the company health plan? 

If we did have kids would they be duel nationality? 

With company sponsorship is there a limit on time I can stay in the US?

If I were fired would I have to return to the UK immediately? 

My wife does not drive, can she get a US driving license? Or will she be required to get a UK one and then move to a US one? 

Is it possible for me to set up a bank account before going to the US? 

Do I need to tell the tax man (in the UK) I am going? 

How much advantage tax is deducted from salary? For example, in the UK its 20ish percent plus NHS stamps. 

How does credit rating work? For example when I come to rent an apartment will I be able to as I do not have any US income. 

Gee, my head is swimming just thinking about all of this. What a fun email to come back to after spending Christmas away! Sorry again for bombarding you all with questions... 

Thanks again! 

Andy.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

One step at a time:>) 
Minnesota covers quite a bit of real estate. Where is the company located? Will you be able to deal with the weather; particullarly the winter?
Your wife's ability to work depends on your visa and then of course the market you are in.
If pregnancy/delivery/baby well is covered through your health care plan and which deductables/copays to deal with is a question you should ask your HR department.
Currently US citizenship is a birthright.
As soon as your wife has the necessary documentation and you grey hair from teaching her to drive she can get a license. Check Minnesota DMV for details.
Minnesota DMV Locations, MN DMV Hours, Phone Numbers, & DVS Appointments
Yes, the duration of your stay depends on your visa. Without double checking - you have something in the range of ten days to leave should your employment be terminated.
Opening a bank accoun t is no problem. It will be easier when you are in the US. Many larger companies offer so called work place banking. Small perks to do business with a bank the company has a relationship with.
You will file taxes in UK and US. No, there is no double taxation.
Credit is basically a documentated history of your financial responsibilities and your way of handling them. No credit history means larger deposits, higher interest rates ...

Find out what your company really offers as far as expat benefits go. My question - aside from the initial excitement - what will the time in the US really bring for you in the long run? Will you come out ahead financially and careerwise?


----------



## ADW78 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the swift reply Twostep. 

To answer your last question first as it kinda drives the whole conversation. The move will basically be to give me the exposure I need to become part of the companies leadership. So for me and my family a massive boost in every way. My wife and I are young so we feel we would regret moving if we did not take it. 

Thanks for the above information. As you said I am going to have to speak to my HR team and see what they will be willing to do. 

I'll be moving near St Pauls. I've been there a fair few times so have an idea what the area is like. 

As for the weather, that will be a challenge! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just to add a bit to twostep's reply...

Lean heavily on your HR people. They should be able to give you information about the type of visa you'll be on (which determines your wife's working status) and the details concerning the health care plan as well as any and all expat "perks" you may be entitled to.

If the transfer is really a "temporary" one with the idea of bringing you back to the UK, chances are the company may offer you some form of tax assistance - either someone to prepare your returns for you, or if you're really lucky, a compensation package with some form of tax assistance in the form of a "tax gross up" to keep you whole, regardless of currency fluctuations and taxation of expat benefits.

It costs a company a fortune to transfer someone overseas, and after a couple years of overseas experience, you're going to be much more valuable on the open job market. It's in your employer's best interests to keep you happy during your overseas secondment. Obviously, you don't want to be a jerk about it, but for things like opening a bank account, or renting an apartment, ask the HR folks first. They may have all sorts of resources at their disposal.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

One bit out of my HR days - what is in your contract you can rely to a certain point on. Promises do not feed a house cat. Good luck! Please keep us posted. FYI - polar fleece sheets may be a good addition to your household.


----------

